# Vulkan and Deathfire



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

The blurb about Deathfire on Black Library mentions Vulkan lying in state. 

I read the book about Kurze trying to kill him over and over again and discovering he was a perpetual.
Then he turns up on Macragge having survived re-entry naked, must have died 100 times doing that. Then there was a story about one of the Cabal agents wanting to use a weapon on him end his perpetual status.
Did the Cabal succeed, I must have missed something, maybe in one of the short story anthologies they are palming us of with these days as novels.

So did Vulkan actually die?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vulkan still has a major role to play, if not in the conclusion of the Heresy, but definitely post Heresy during the scouring.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

MuSigma said:


> So did Vulkan actually die?


As far as we know from The Unremembered Empire he appears to be dead. With Deathfire change that? Possibly, wouldn't surprise me if instead of removing Vulkan's immortality John only ended up severely reducing the potency.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

MuSigma said:


> So did Vulkan actually die?


 :nono: VULKAN LIVES!


----------

